# Are B52 Cabs any good?



## anthoKnee (Apr 21, 2010)

I often come across various B52 4x12 cabs at very good (almost unbelievable) deals.
I have never played out of a B52 cab, and am wondering what those of you who have them, or have had them, think about them.
Are they "sufficient" for Brutal Death tones, coming from a big old Crate solid state head?
How are they on the low end department?
Some of them looked very large sized, as compared with other 4x12 cabs I've encountered.
Any advice?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 21, 2010)

Which model are you talking about in particular?

B-52 makes a few different 4x12's.


----------



## anthoKnee (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello MaxofMetal!

I think it's one of those 400 watt slant cabs.
I have no idea what other kind of slant cabs they made.
Most of those I see have various pieces of the tolex coming of here and there, so I've no idea what the cabs are made of, but the covering definitely seems cheap o!


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 21, 2010)

The bottom of the line ones are garbage just like any brand. The AT/ATX series ones are pretty decent. These are the most common more expensive ones from them. They have a cloth grill with a Chrome B52 logo in the center of the cab and are 480 watts. They are 13 ply Birch as well. The top of the line ones you don't see very often are the ST series which are the same as the AT/ATX except they have the B52 logo on the bottom of the front of the cab and have Celestion Vintage 30's in them and are rated at 240 watts.


----------



## anthoKnee (Apr 21, 2010)

MrMicSick!
These had the metal grill!
Even if they are not the best, for a little over one hundred bucks, it would get me by till I could afford something else I suppose.
I guess they use their own brand of speakers in the cheaper versions?
At the moment I've been playing out of an ancient 1970's 1x15 PA speaker!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got an AT 412. It's damn decent for the price I paid. I've used it with Mesa's, 5150/6505's (and II/+), and various solid state amps. 

I love my cab. It's DEFINATLY not a Mesa / Vader / Orange though. But then again, I payed less than half for my B52 than I would have payed for a Mesa.


----------



## raximkoron (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the AT-412 and I liked it. I put a couple of Swamp Thangs in an X-pattern with their stock speakers, and I think it sounds quite amazing now, especially for under $400 including speaker purchase. The tolex does get chewed up pretty quickly if you're in a performing band, but it doesn't really bother me.

I tried the LS-412 which is the one you're looking at though, and was not impressed. Different speakers with a different (and not good for metal IMO) voicing, and they're made from MDF rather than Birch ply. For $100 and you're on a tight budget, it'll tide you over 'til you have more to spend on something, but I doubt it'd be something to keep as part of your main rig.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Apr 22, 2010)

No. I had one and hated it. Stay away.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 22, 2010)

if you can find one, peavey 412m or 412ms cabs are dirt cheap (i paid 150$ for mine). for the money they are tough to beat imo. they sound good and they are build sturdy. i havent found a better cab for the price.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 22, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> No. I had one and hated it. Stay away.


 
Care to elaborate as to WHY you hated it?


----------



## Faldoe (Mar 2, 2015)

bumping this old thread.

I share a practice space with a guy that has a B-52 Stealth Series LG-412v. I ran my Fryette Deliverance 120 through it earlier and it sounded pretty damn good.

I'm currently using a Bogner 4x12 with V30s and I'm thinking of selling it and finding a b-52 for cheap.

Anyone have any thoughts on the LG series?


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 2, 2015)

Falode said:


> bumping this old thread.
> 
> I share a practice space with a guy that has a B-52 Stealth Series LG-412v. I ran my Fryette Deliverance 120 through it earlier and it sounded pretty damn good.
> 
> ...



I have this exact cab and its F***ing amazing. I had a port city 2x12 that i payed close to $900 for and it immediately went up for sale after getting the b-52. Maybe its the rear port or the speakers but this cab is magical to me. I wouldnt hesitate to get one considering they go for about $100.


----------



## Faldoe (Mar 2, 2015)

kindsage said:


> I have this exact cab and its F***ing amazing. I had a port city 2x12 that i payed close to $900 for and it immediately went up for sale after getting the b-52. Maybe its the rear port or the speakers but this cab is magical to me. I wouldnt hesitate to get one considering they go for about $100.



Yeah, I noticed the port in the back when I looked at the back of the cab. Sounded really good. Thanks.


----------



## op1e (Mar 2, 2015)

You can get the AT cabs for just over $100 all day, used. Mine was great. I had an LS cab and it had the rear port. It sucks all speaker excursion out of the equation and is pure gimmick.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 2, 2015)

Never tried a B-52, but I hear so much about their underestimatedness, I need to find one just because.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 2, 2015)

Even the cheapo lg metal grill ones aound better than most really cheap cabs. I have one for sale now and it surprised me big time when i got it. 

The at412s are great deals. Speakers in them are pretty nice and very loud...but have a bit too much high end for metal distortion (fizz)....no rolled off highs. Still for some tones they are hard to beat. Some guy on a fender forum did a shootout with v30s and whatnot, liked the b52 the best. They are called B52 AT1216 speakers.


----------



## Faldoe (Mar 14, 2015)

op1e said:


> You can get the AT cabs for just over $100 all day, used. Mine was great. I had an LS cab and it had the rear port. It sucks all speaker excursion out of the equation and is pure gimmick.



What do you mean?


----------



## Bearitone (Mar 14, 2015)

op1e said:


> You can get the AT cabs for just over $100 all day, used. Mine was great. I had an LS cab and it had the rear port. It sucks all speaker excursion out of the equation and is pure gimmick.



Gimmick or not the lg412v sounds great to my ears. I heard the LS ones do suck pretty bad though.


----------



## op1e (Mar 14, 2015)

Falode said:


> What do you mean?



I meant I could never really get the "junz" out of it lol. With my rack rig or Ultra 120. The AT cab i did a ton of practices and shows with. The highs were fine. Coulda had more lows, but the guy that bought it off of me said he tightened up the back and added more screws and the thing shook his house. Those speakers were great, like a smooth v30, or really loud Legends. I think they made a 2x12 and I'm desperately searching for a used one online.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 14, 2015)

op1e said:


> I meant I could never really get the "junz" out of it lol. With my rack rig or Ultra 120. The AT cab i did a ton of practices and shows with. The highs were fine. Coulda had more lows, but the guy that bought it off of me said he tightened up the back and added more screws and the thing shook his house. Those speakers were great, like a smooth v30, or really loud Legends. I think they made a 2x12 and I'm desperately searching for a used one online.



Yeah i think the 2x12's are v30 loaded if i recall correctly...could be wrong. I know they had a stealth series cab that was.

Edit just looked it up its the ST212s.


----------



## op1e (Mar 15, 2015)

Are all the Diavlo cabs v30? Doesn't say that on the online retailers. Or is their a new run of them coming out?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 15, 2015)

op1e said:


> Are all the Diavlo cabs v30? Doesn't say that on the online retailers. Or is their a new run of them coming out?



They have 2 versions. Ive tried both types of 1x12. The diavlo v30 1x12 is $299. I love those cabs, use 3 of them stacked vertically live. The generic randall speaker version is $199 I believe. I swapped the speaker in that one, didnt like it much.

Edit: by the way they are pretty heavy since the cabs are mdf. The baffle is plywood though. Even my old USA randall cab is mdf.


----------



## op1e (Mar 16, 2015)

The RG is $280, Diavlo $400. I imagine for the higher price the Diavlo is not mdf? Also, true on the two versions. v30 2x12 cab is $600 vs the standard version's price of $400. I'm guessing with the port and mdf the RG cab is boomy as hell. I'm guessing the Laney is the way to go if its plywood. I definately want an angled baffle since I gig a lot. I'd get the EVH but a bit more, no angled baffle, and I hear you lose all your punch when tilted back.


----------



## Faldoe (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone notice with the LG-412 that the projection or sound changes drastically depending on where you stand? Even a little movement in front of the cab changes the tone - highs become increased.

Is the AT cab like this? Someone has a AT-412a near me...


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 1, 2015)

Falode said:


> Anyone notice with the LG-412 that the projection or sound changes drastically depending on where you stand? Even a little movement in front of the cab changes the tone - highs become increased.
> 
> Is the AT cab like this? Someone has a AT-412a near me...



I have noticed this. I didn't notice this as much on my Port City 2x12 but honestly i think all cabs have this. I don't think there's anyway to mitigate it, it's just the shape of the speakers. They're directional by design


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 1, 2015)

op1e said:


> The RG is $280, Diavlo $400. I imagine for the higher price the Diavlo is not mdf? Also, true on the two versions. v30 2x12 cab is $600 vs the standard version's price of $400. I'm guessing with the port and mdf the RG cab is boomy as hell. I'm guessing the Laney is the way to go if its plywood. I definately want an angled baffle since I gig a lot. I'd get the EVH but a bit more, no angled baffle, and I hear you lose all your punch when tilted back.



For the 1x12 diavlos, its mdf, v30 or not. The baffle is plywood though.


----------



## DeathChord (Apr 1, 2015)

I have the ATX series 4x12 and I love it , heavy as hell but great sounding and very solidly built. I actually prefer it over my Marshall 1960 Lead cab but that's just me.


----------



## Faldoe (Apr 21, 2015)

Bumping again. Anyone else have any thoughts on the AT412?

I still have the LG412v but I'm curious about the AT series and someone has a AT412 near me.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 21, 2015)

Falode said:


> Bumping again. Anyone else have any thoughts on the AT412?
> 
> I still have the LG412v but I'm curious about the AT series and someone has a AT412 near me.



It would be a definite upgrade over the LG, but alot will depend on how you like the tone of the speakers. Both cab and speakers are higher end on the AT412. I wouldn't pay more than $120 for a dead mint AT412, see GC used for prices. The tolex will tear easily if you gig it but other than that it's a solid cab. 

If i were to get an AT412 now, i'd swap 2 of the speakers with governors and leave 2 of the AT1216's in it - that would be a nice gigging cab.


----------



## RLG167 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have gone through 2 or 3 different cabs before I found my B-52 AT-412B. I've gigged it and no rips in the tolex or anything like that. I knew B-52 didn't have the best reputation for making good products, but this is the BEST cab I've used! I'm using a Bugera 6262 head which gets some crazy high gain, and it sounds crystal clear. I tried a couple different Crate models (with different speakers in each), and I wasn't expecting much, but i was surprised when I brought it home and tried it and it sounded so amazing. 
-RG


----------



## xero7 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have the diavlo 4x12 straight cab. It's mdf and weighs about 600 pounds. The stock speakers were some 80 watt Randall branded trash. Sounded just like rocket 50 s. I put Texas heat swamp things in it and its a great cab but very heavy actually around 110 I d say.the baffle has slight tilt to it as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

Besides the AT412, how good is the LS412? I've been really thinking about getting one just so I can have a decent cab.

I just don't want to go the Peavey route again. Jesus christ those Sheffields are terrible.


----------



## RLG167 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a short demo with my Bugera 6262 head and B-52 AT-412B cab half stack. It was taken about a year ago, but I just uploaded it to show how it sounds. The first few seconds is just the feedback. The guitar I used has EMG's and was in drop A. Enjoy 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwRuW_VIfik


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2016)

You might want to un-private the video. 

If you just want us to see it, make it unlisted.


----------



## RLG167 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah lol. Try it now


----------



## guitaardvark (Aug 11, 2022)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Yeah i think the 2x12's are v30 loaded if i recall correctly...could be wrong. I know they had a stealth series cab that was.
> 
> Edit just looked it up its the ST212s.


Major necrobump, but has anyone tried the ST212s? There's one for sale near me with Jensen MOD speakers for about the price of what the speakers cost brand new.


----------

